# Dicamba Bean Warning



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=03c04f6a-bd64-4713-ac52-9066f87bb730


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I mentioned that in one of my posts.....My elevator told me he can not sell grain that leaves Delmarva with that trait....Quote " Don't grow it Mike , Period".....China looks for reasons to turn ships back. (especially when the price falls !!)......Good post VOL !


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There are some errors in the article.

Extend soybeans are dicamba/roundup resistant by Monsanto,Dekalb,etc

Enlist soybeans are 2-4-D/roundup resistant from Dow-Pioneer,etc

Last I heard Extend beans were approved to plant but the chemical was not approved to spray them.

I don't think Enlist beans are approved to plant this yr yet.

I think the names are going to be confusing and going to be some chemical screw ups spraying the wrong thing

This explains it better

https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ID/ID-453-W.pdf


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

So.... they're selling a product that none of the end users want to buy and that the gubmint hasn't approved the chemical for to make it work any different/better than standard Roundup Ready??

Gee, sounds like a winner to me...

Maybe they should get all their ducks in a row BEFORE they start selling the stuff... Unless they want a repeat of that huge brou-ha-ha from years (decade?) ago with the GMO corn showing up where it wasn't supposed to, that caused all that ruckus up and down the chain...

Just a thought... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Pre-emerge tools will slow down a lot of weeds , You can get away with more in corn past V-6 stage , but soybeans you MUST be able to spray at least once post emerge. In cost cutting I did it last year and was only off 3 bu/acre ave.....But if the elevator says no to a trait or agent , then..... I hate as much as anyone to admit Europe and China influence our grain but Kip Tom Farms in IL/IN could just about meet our needs for purchased grain so guess where the rest goes ? So we have to listen to the customer....This is my last grain run and my final acres will go into alfalfa....Gee , I wonder why ? You all (Hay Growers) figured it out a long time ago !

(If you grow for your animals/silage this doesn't apply anyway , or does it ?)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tater Salad said:


> You all (Hay Growers) figured it out a long time ago !
> 
> (If you grow for your animals/silage this doesn't apply anyway , or does it ?)


Now Tater....you tell everyone that you see in your part of the country not to grow hay....no money and no demand....I am definitely afraid of what is going to happen next fall with a increasing number of grainers getting into forages.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

VERY good point Vol......


----------

